

PayPal hardware powered by Go - SriniK
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-nuts/3cqoCCstuac

======
Baliw
Awesome! It's great to see more large companies doing projects in Go.

~~~
joshbaptiste
What's even more awesome is that this is an embedded arm device where usually
C/lua has rank.

~~~
pjmlp
Even with my famous design issues with Go, I find this project quite
interesting.

The only way to move embedded development into safer languages is with real
products developed in such languages, otherwise the hardcore C guys will never
be convinced.

It cannot be generalized for all types of embedded hardware projects for sure,
but the use of C, C++ and Assembly should be reduced to the bare minimum type
of projects where no other technology is possible.

~~~
sanderjd
This project is super cool, but I'm even more hopeful for Rust eventually
being a much more complete replacement for C++ and even C for embedded
projects. It's already pretty easy to run outside the runtime by not using the
standard library[0], though you can't take advantage of a lot of Rust's
niceties if you do so. There's discussion of what it might mean to have the
standard library but not the runtime[1], which could be really nice for
embedded projects.

0: [https://github.com/mozilla/rust/blob/master/src/test/run-
pas...](https://github.com/mozilla/rust/blob/master/src/test/run-
pass/smallest-hello-world.rs) 1: [https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/rust-
dev/2013-August/0051...](https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/rust-
dev/2013-August/005194.html)

~~~
pjmlp
There are Pascal dialects, Ada and Oberon compilers for embedded systems, but
sadly never got much traction in the industry.

------
f2f
excerpt from the author on go-nuts: "Writing in Go continues to be the best
part of an all-around very interesting project."

------
phdtree
Great! We at phdtree are considering switching from Python/Django to Go:
[http://phdtree.org](http://phdtree.org)

~~~
jotux
Yes, blatant spam is a great way to promote your project.

~~~
sanderjd
_sigh_ I hadn't heard of phdtree, and was interested that they were
considering moving from python to go. I totally see your point, but this forum
is at its most useful to me when I'm hearing about software projects and the
tech they're being built with, and sometimes self-promotion is in service of
that.

~~~
jotux
By this sentiment would it be acceptable for phdtree to go to every article on
hn that mentions golang and post an _identical_ comment with a link to their
project? If I have a project written in js should I post a link in articles
mentioning js with, "Hey, my project is also using js: www.myproject.com!"?

~~~
sanderjd
Clearly not - have they done that? Javascript is a bad analogy because of its
prevalence and entrenchment.

Perhaps a better way for me to have put my sentiment would have been, "I'm not
tired of this, so I don't mind seeing it", where "this" means both phdtree
specifically and hearing about project being written in, moving to, or
considering moving to Go in general. Clearly you _are_ tired of it, either
from having seen other specific phdtree postings or from having seen more
postings about Go in general than you care to. That's fine, but it's not where
I'm at.

------
chatman
Nowadays, doing just about anything in Go makes it HN worthy.

~~~
quaunaut
It's a language that excites a lot of people. You get performance that isn't
far off the mark of C++ or Java, while also not being that much more difficult
than Python or Ruby, and as an added bonus, concurrency is a snap.

~~~
patrickg
... plus you get a (output) binary with very few dependencies, easy cross
compiling, nice tool chain (go fmt is great) and much more that are good
arguments (for me) to use go.

~~~
pjmlp
... which is possible in lots of languages.

------
chrischen
This Beacon device seems to be a wifi scanner detecting mac addresses of
wireless phones... if it is using this technique, then it will not work with
iOS 7 phones, as Apple has blocked the MAC address from the API.

